# I think I'll call him Jaws



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

Watch out he is still swimming in the lower Provo.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful! thanks for posting


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Now that is one to brag about.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I love little fishies. They really are beautiful. Look at the color. Look at the eyes. Sweet!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

When I first started fly fishing I caught one about that size. I saw my indicator drop and I set the hook like I was after largemouth in Mississippi. That poor fish came out of the water and right at my head at about Mach 6. He came off the hook and ended up about a half mile up the hill in the trees. I looked all over but never did find him. Poor little guy....


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Pretty feller!


----------

